# Cloth or aluminum lids 4 insect cup?



## Seattle79 (Aug 15, 2010)

I will eventually be purchasing insect cups and wanted to know which lids would be better. If I am raising newly hatched mantis nymphs and are using aluminum mesh lids, will small flightless fruit flies be able to pass through the mesh and escape?

Thanks,

-Kevin


----------



## eur0pein (Aug 15, 2010)

at that size use cloth lids but if the aluminum is small enough where the fly wont get out i would use that


----------



## LauraMG (Aug 15, 2010)

If you're using tiny little fruit flies, I would use the cloth lid to avoid escapees. I have a few of my enclosures lined with screen and the little tiny ones can still get out, and I get tired of squishing FFs when they get out.


----------



## Seattle79 (Aug 15, 2010)

Laura G said:


> If you're using tiny little fruit flies, I would use the cloth lid to avoid escapees. I have a few of my enclosures lined with screen and the little tiny ones can still get out, and I get tired of squishing FFs when they get out.


Thanks for your advice guys, much appreciated.

-Kevin


----------



## LauraMG (Aug 15, 2010)

Seattle79 said:


> Thanks for your advice guys, much appreciated.
> 
> -Kevin


You're welcome! If you're using the hydei flies, it doesn't really matter though. I guess I should've said that the first time....


----------



## Rick (Aug 16, 2010)

Laura G said:


> You're welcome! If you're using the hydei flies, it doesn't really matter though. I guess I should've said that the first time....


Hydei can also pass through the aluminum lids. I have both but use the cloth 99.9% of the time. The cloth also hold moisture in longer. But for those species that don't grip as well I use the aluminim (bark mantis).


----------



## Seattle79 (Aug 16, 2010)

Rick said:


> Hydei can also pass through the aluminum lids. I have both but use the cloth 99.9% of the time. The cloth also hold moisture in longer. But for those species that don't grip as well I use the aluminim (bark mantis).


Thanks Rick, I will lean towards the cloth lids then.

-Kevin


----------



## Ghostie (Aug 16, 2010)

Does anyone know where I can get the type of cloth that comes on those lids?

I would like to purchase it by the square foot. It would make good liner for some of my home made cages.

I've found good success with both types of lids for different reasons.


----------



## LauraMG (Aug 16, 2010)

Rick said:


> Hydei can also pass through the aluminum lids. I have both but use the cloth 99.9% of the time. The cloth also hold moisture in longer. But for those species that don't grip as well I use the aluminim (bark mantis).


Really? I can't say I've had a hydei escape through the screens. Maybe mine just aren't the sharpest tools in the shed


----------



## Rick (Aug 16, 2010)

Laura G said:


> Really? I can't say I've had a hydei escape through the screens. Maybe mine just aren't the sharpest tools in the shed


Maybe your lids are different. Mine have holes large enough that two hydei could pass through side by side.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 16, 2010)

yes, I agree Rick, I sometimes make cultures with the mesh lids so I can start flying fruit flies, they go in, but don't always get out easy!


----------



## Allyn Loring (Dec 11, 2010)

Has anyone used the aluminum mesh lids sold @ superior shipping, I've only used the fabric lids.!!


----------



## sporeworld (Dec 11, 2010)

Frog Pound said:


> Has anyone used the aluminum mesh lids sold @ superior shipping, I've only used the fabric lids.!!


Yeah, I use them. Obviously fruit flies can get out, and once my nymphs are on houseflies, they (generally) move on to bigger cages. Harder to cut the sponge holes, but they hold up better to rigourous cleaning, and vent better.


----------

